# money to spend at my favorite stores



## bandgeek1263 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have $50 to Dicks Sporting Goods and $25 to BassPro. 


Anyone have any suggestions for me? I don't really know what I want to get. :? 

I know I need line, hooks, and bait. I primarily fish soft plastics, but have used hard lures before. 
Any recommendations on line, hooks, and bait?

I'm a bass fisherman if it helps.


----------



## Brine (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't shop at Dicks but I'd check out BPS website in the clearance section. The stores will honor whatever is on the website, but more often than not, what is marked on sale or clearance on the site isn't in the store. Just take the item to customer service and they will honor the price. 

I know it doesn't give you input on brand names, but it's a good place to see what's on sale first.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 22, 2010)

If I had the money I would get some berkley big game 15#, some bullet weights, and some gamakatzu ewg 3/0 hooks. Spend the rest on plastics, just stick to the basic colors. Couple of rattle traps and a spinnerbait or two would be good. 

Unfortunately, we live in an age where $75 bucks won't get you very much bass tackle. 


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 22, 2010)

I would get some good flourocarbon line in 15# test. I would get a few packs of gamagatso hooks. (1) Extra wide gap 4/0 size, (1) standard round bend worm hooks in 4/0 size. I would get a pack of 3/8 oz tungsten weights. I would spend the rest on my favorite soft plastic worms, creatures, and a bag of zoom super flukes in pearl. 

Alternates, maybe a white spinnerbait. A few jigs and a pack of trailers. mixed in there for good measure.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 22, 2010)

50 bucks at Dicks can get you a pretty nice baitcaster combo... forget lures.. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2010)

Just go to dicks and have fun. Try something new! 

Get a swimbait.


----------



## poolie (Apr 22, 2010)

bandgeek1263 said:


> I don't really know what I want to get. :?



I've never had this problem... 

You can never have too many soft plastics.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 23, 2010)

That money will give out quick. Gammy hooks and an assortment of plastics. It seems you can never have enough of these for some reason.


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Apr 23, 2010)

What size hooks should I get? I want something versatile, and yet able to set those imaginary 10 lb bass right through the weeds. (more like 2 lb small mouth sitting on a ridge. I thought I'd add a little... drama I guess lol)

So I guess I'll just go there and be a kid in a candy shop. Thanks guys.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 24, 2010)

Get you as many rattle baits as possible. You know Rat'l Traps, Cotton Cordell Super Spots, Rapala Rattlin' Raps, etc. etc. 1/4 and 1/2 oz sizes.


----------

